# Where to buy beans in Staffordshire



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Peeps,

Not sure if this is in the right section but I've got a bit of a dilemma.

I'm running very low on beans and fairly sure I'll have run out by the morning so I'll have to buy some tomorrow. I was going to take a trip to HasBean but a quick check on the website states "no retail sales on site". A few of the other roasters I've looked at are by appointment only.

Does anyone know of a walk-in cafe/roastery within Staffordshire that I can purchase beans from upon arrival?

TIA

Alex


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Not saying it will work but you could always drop HasBean an email and ask to collect once paid via web? Am sure someone else on here has done just that previously.

Am pretty sure the no retail sales on site is to do with the fact that beans are roasted more or less to order so you could turn up and ask for a bean that is not scheduled to be roasted until say 4pm.

John


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Seconding the drop HasBean a mail post. I asked the question a few weeks ago but had delivered in the end. Am 10 minutes from their premises etc.

Chris at HasBean is a star.


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Not saying it will work but you could always drop HasBean an email and ask to collect once paid via web? Am sure someone else on here has done just that previously.
> 
> Am pretty sure the no retail sales on site is to do with the fact that beans are roasted more or less to order so you could turn up and ask for a bean that is not scheduled to be roasted until say 4pm.
> 
> John





kdr152 said:


> Seconding the drop HasBean a mail post. I asked the question a few weeks ago but had delivered in the end. Am 10 minutes from their premises etc.
> 
> Chris at HasBean is a star.


Thanks guys, I'll fire them over an email now.


----------



## theashman1979 (Jan 27, 2018)

where about's in Staffordshire are you?

Ash


----------



## Sparkyx (Oct 23, 2017)

theashman1979 said:


> where about's in Staffordshire are you?
> 
> Ash


I'm in Cannock.


----------



## theashman1979 (Jan 27, 2018)

ahhh, im in ashbourne and i have ordered mine mail order until i saw a leaflet in town on Friday advertsiing these guys http://www.longfordcoffee.co.uk/ I havent even contacted them yet but they look like a little family roastery prob around 40 mins drive for you.... let me know if you use them i reckon im going to get my next lot through them. not a massive selection but some beans i am familiar with and if you find something you like then it doesnt matter how big their selection is..

Cheers


----------

